# 257 Morels found!



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

80 yesterday, 81 today!

470 for the season, this is gonna be a great year


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

hypox said:


> 80 yesterday, 81 today!
> 
> 470 for the season, this is gonna be a great year



:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: You're killing me here over on the East side. 

Hopefully they'll be poppin this weekend in my neck of the woods.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

hyp , you're killin' ALL of us here!!
schWEET!!!!!!!!!!*
:lol:
*


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Post a pic with today's paper.

I smell a rat!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

kdogger said:


> Post a pic with today's paper.
> 
> I smell a rat!


WHY??
To please YOU??
Don't come into a thread stirrin' stuff up for NO GOOD REASON.
:smile-mad :rant: :16suspect
Hypox doesn't need to prove ANYTHING to me!!!!

Nice job man!!


----------



## justthinking (Jan 5, 2004)

@#$%!! I'm south of Kalamazoo......I'm headed outside right now with a flashlight!!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hes a sportsman and if he says he found them i belive him. If hes lying that just proves true that sportsman lie. Either way i belive him till proven otherwise and i dont think theres any reason not to. If hes finding that many good for him and wish i could stalk him to his spot and take it over LOL If you have ever hunting the fungus you would know that 1 lil knoll in the state could be poppin them up left and right and not a 1 anywhere in the rest of the state. and on top of the impossible april 1st find he proved that one with the shrooms on a peice of paper with a message wrote out to the bluff caller just check his photo gallery


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

kdogger...... Here's your sign!


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

WTG Hypox! You the man!


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Hypox-2 Wannabes-0


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Smell a rat? looks like all hes smellin is those tasty fungi cookin on his stove and all hes hearin is him laughin at him just showin you up. Hell with todays paper he just put it to you but showin yeah with your own post callin him out LOL nice job hypox you da man of da mushrooms


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

All right, all right, you da man!

Come on guys, you really can't blame me for a little skeptacism....heck the tulips ain't even up yet, and shroomers are notorious leg pullers!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

The only skeptacism i would even have would be that they were from last year and were dried and re hydrated but why would he go threw all that trouble? I belive him if he says that he found them.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Awesome man! I wish I could get out this year. No shroomin for me this season it looks like. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Been out North of K-Zoo county 3 times this week, just 1 morel for my efforts. Drying up fast here, seems like they should be poppin better than this though.
But the weather is in charge, see what happens in the next week or so.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

60 yesterday, 57 today

587 total, my spot is winding down, time to hit some other spots.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> The only skeptacism i would even have would be that they were from last year and were dried and re hydrated but why would he go threw all that trouble? I belive him if he says that he found them.


 
WoW,... you guys dry out your Morels ????

I'm lucky if I can keep what I find through the end of the day that I find em' :lol: 

Nice batches of Shrooms ya' got there Hypox,... still somewhat too cold this far North for em'. Mid May things should be better,... plenty of moisture this year so they ought to be poppin' pretty good when they do arrive.


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

I found my first today.... Hypox .....you know what the Grayfox can do in the Mesick area!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Stand back guys, when grayfox hits Mesick, you can hear the mushrooms running.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

This rain we get coming ought to set a few a poppin' !!
:SHOCKED:
Give 'm {-}&LL guys!
:evilsmile


----------

